
Which smart food you recommend? - phakt
which smart food you recommend?
where can i read more about it?
======
molteanu
"Smart food"? what's that? Why do you need it?

~~~
phakt
as the name says, its food that is smart, instead of taking supplements,etc
you just take food rich in nutrients that will make you work better,etc

~~~
java-man
humans. some are smart, taste great, and on top of that, you are getting rid
of the competition. /jk

~~~
phakt
can you please elaborate? i didnt ask for random quotes here..

~~~
java-man
A good start would be to define what you mean by 'smart food'.

Is this the kind of food that makes us smarter? Or the kind of food that makes
the food manufacturers richer? Or, perhaps, it's not the food that makes us
smarter, but education and practice?

Please, er, elaborate.

~~~
phakt
by smart food i mean the type of food that increase your performance..

~~~
java-man
this might be a wrong forum to ask. picture a bunch of flabby nerds.

